# No 5.1, only ProLogic II !!



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey all,

I am working on setting up my new Sony BluRay BDP-S550 through a Pioneer VSX-918V reciever with a digital coax monster cable to carry the audio. For some reason though the reciever is only putting out pro logic 2...no dolby digital 5.1. I have been through as many settings on the BD player and reciever as I can find. Any ideas what else I should be looking at??

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:.



ODog4523 said:


> I am working on setting up my new Sony BluRay BDP-S550 through a Pioneer VSX-918V reciever with a digital coax monster cable to carry the audio. For some reason though the reciever is only putting out pro logic 2...no dolby digital 5.1. I have been through as many settings on the BD player and reciever as I can find. Any ideas what else I should be looking at??
> 
> Thanks!


Which setting are you using??? ...Does your AV has HDMI and/or multichannel inputs??? ...Have you checked that the input where you connected the coax is not set to PLXII???


----------



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

The player and reciever both have HDMI connections, but I'm using component cables for the video, at least for now, along with the digital coax for audio. What is PLXII and what does that affect??


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ODog4523 said:


> The player and reciever both have HDMI connections, but I'm using component cables for the video, at least for now, along with the digital coax for audio. What is PLXII and what does that affect??


Never mind the PLXII (I think it means ProLogic II X) ....I've seen them in some manuals.

If your player and receiver have HDMI, Why are you using component cables for the video and coax for audio??? ...Do you need to buy an HDMI cable???

To get HD audio (True HD, DTS HD, DTS MA, etc.) you need to use HDMI, if you use optical/coax the audio will be downconverted to DD (but in your case ProLogic).

I'm sure is using ProLogic because somewhere is what you have set in the AVR :yes: ...when you play a BR DVD use a different decoder on the AVR (straight, direct, Neo 6, etc.) and see if it changes from ProLogic II.


----------



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

Two two main reasons that I'm not using HDMI are 1) I would need 25 or so feet of HDMI cable to reach around the room to my front projector (too much money right now), and 2) My projector only goes up to 720p anyway, so I don't see the need to use the HDMI cable to get the max picture resolution. Also, my AV reciever doesn't have True HD or DTS HD decoding.

Anyway, I don't know what I did, but now I do have Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS up and working fine!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

ODog4523 said:


> 1) I would need 25 or so feet of HDMI cable to reach around the room to my front projector (too much money right now)


Don't tell me you're looking to buy Monster cable??? ...look at this website, they have cheap prices www.monoprice.com



> 2) ... Also, my AV reciever doesn't have True HD or DTS HD decoding.


If you get the HDMI, you can let your player do the decoding and just send the signal to be played by the AVR :innocent:



> Anyway, I don't know what I did, but now I do have Dolby Digital 5.1 and DTS up and working fine!


You see, is good to play with our toys :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

salvasol said:


> Don't tell me you're looking to buy Monster cable??? ...look at this website, they have cheap prices www.monoprice.com


Here's a direct link: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024006&p_id=2841&seq=1&format=2

Should be about $25 shipped.


----------

